

Not Quite the Spirit of the Internet - jankins

Does BBB misunderstand how the internet works? I&#x27;m violating their terms of use just by posting this link to their terms of use:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;dallas.bbb.org&#x2F;terms-of-use&#x2F;
======
brokenparser
This type of delusional corporate bullshittery is nothing new, but I commend
you for taking the time to check their ToS before doing business with them.
They appear not to want it.

------
jankins
well, it wasn't linkified, hurrah, I didn't violate after all!

